# Marinero nocturno



## dernierefille

Hola,

A ver si algún experto puede ayudarme con las siguientes palabras. No conozco nada de alemán, pero necesito traducir:

_marinero nocturno_

Me lo habían traducido como _nachlinder matrose_, pero no estoy segura de que sea así. 

Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Teozorro

Hola!
Ah okay, pues, lo que tienes está bastante bien. Mas, lo que diría yo es "nokturner Seemann" o "naechtlicher Matrose." o cualquier combinación. así, allí está! pero cuidate, porque todos los nombres empiezan con una mayúscula.
Pazzzzz


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, y bienvenida al forno, dernierefille:

El adjetivo _nokturn_* no existe en alemán; no que yo sepa, y no lo conocen ni el Duden ni Google tampoco .

Para que te podamos dar una respuesta que sea realmente adecuada para tu pregunta, sería muy bueno que nos dieras algo de contexto, una frase por ejemplo.

Aunque _nächtlicher *S*eemann/*M*atrose_ sería la traducción literal (y gramaticalmente correcta), en términos semánticos no me termina de decir nada que tenga mucho sentido. 
¿Acaso alguien que trabaja en turnos y sólo de noche?

Además, en alemán existe la -muy productiva- posibilidad de formar un compuesto, en este caso posiblemente con _Nacht-: Nachtmatrose._

Pero bueno, en cuanto tengamos algo de contexto, te podremos ayudar mejor.


----------



## dernierefille

Hola de nuevo,

Primero, gracias a ambos por vuestras rápidas respuestas.
Segundo, ya he comentado que desgraciadamente no conozco nada de alemán, con lo cual ni siquiera sabía lo de que los nombres van todos en mayúscula. 
Bien, no comenté nada del contexto porque estuve pensando y no me pareció que fuera necesario. En realidad es para usarlo como título de un texto. Digamos que hace referencia a un marinero que aparece sólo de noche. Un personaje que si ha de aparecer, sólo es posible que lo haga de noche.
No sé si esto puede servir de algo. Espero que sí. 

Y gracias por la bienvenida, efectivamente es mi primera consulta, aunque entro en los foros hace tiempo


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, en este caso (el del título de un cuento), te sugeriría tendencialmente _Nachtmatrose_, también en alusión a otros compuestos (y las respectivas criaturas) por el estilo, como _Nachtkatze_, _Nachteule _(buho) o _Nachtschwärmer_.

A ver si alguien tiene otra sugerencia.

Saludos
__________
PD: ¿Y el resto del cuento, es en alemán o en castellano (u otro idioma)?


----------



## dernierefille

Gracias Sigianga, queda precioso. Así lo voy a dejar a no ser que haya nuevas sugerencias, pero esa en cuestión suena estupendamente. Al igual que los otros compuestos a los que has hecho referencia. Me gustan.
Y me gusta el idioma, uf, ojalá tuviera tiempo de estudiarlo, que es tarea pendiente!

Besos y gracias de nuevo. 

PD: Es es español, a excepción del título


----------



## Quelle

En alusión a "Königin der Nacht" (reina de la noche) otra sugerencia:
Seemann der Nacht


----------



## Sidjanga

Quelle said:


> ...
> Seemann der Nacht


Sí, y es probable que quede más poético que _Nachtmatrose_, pero supongo que habría que leer el cuento para saber cuál pegaría mejor.

Pero claro que al final será decisión de la autora, en función de lo que mejor se asemeje a su estilo y "mensaje".


----------



## dernierefille

Pues también suena muy bien Quelle. Uf. No deberíamos complicarnos tanto por un simple título  pero ambas opciones me gustan. La palabra además, es para utilizarla como apodo del personaje. Aparece de noche, con lo cual se le conoce de ese modo. Quizás quede mejor entonces _Nachtmatrose_, por ser sólo una palabra, como si fuera el nombre. No sé si me explico.
Otra consulta encantadore/as experto/as: si el personaje fuera femenino habría que cambiar algo, verdad?
Gracias y perdonad la lata que os estoy dando


----------



## Quelle

Si el personaje fuera feminino sería "Nachtmatrosin (Nachtseefrau)" o "Seefrau (Matrosin) der Nacht".


----------



## dernierefille

Fantástico. 
Todo solucionado.

Mil gracias.


----------

